# Excited! Hitting the water today



## vapiper (Aug 15, 2014)

So as soon as I wrap up my DMV stuff and get my plates for the trailer I'll be off to pick up my delivery of goodies at the marine shop to get all needed supplies to be legal on the water and off I'll go for my maiden voiage! Hell might even buy a mini bottle of champagne lol.....

Anyways after purchase I dropped the motor (80's era sea king/sears/merc) at a local boat Dr. And he almost wanted to buy it off me:...said its in great condition (for what it is) equal compression in both cylinders (75) and fires up on the first pull......was worried about being out on the water getting tired from yanking a pull start but damn she just wants to run....

So here's to a fun day!


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2014)

bring a camera! We expect a full report.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 15, 2014)

OK, it's been over 24 hours and your assignment is overdue!

If you don't want this to go on your permanent record, you better hop-to, Young Man!

[-X [-X


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well how did it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2014)

One word for everyone on the first trip: transom plug...... :roll:


----------



## rusty503 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's two words!


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2014)

OK, two words then.

But one very important thought!


----------



## juggernot (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never left the plug out............EVER........... :LOL2: I was just practicing my emergency launch/load speed. Unfortunately the guy who pulled my truck/trailer up ramp forgot I was practicing so I had to yell loudly and wave him back down the ramp so I could put it back on the trailer before my boat swamped.


----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that was an adventure! Let's just say I'm glad I purchased tow insurance!!

So all started out fine...I even remembered the drain plug  .... just took my time got the boat in the water, no issues...2 pulls later she was purring just fine...backed her out and headed down the river.....If you know the Northern va area I went from the Occoquan 123 bridge to the 95 bridge....then she cut off...no biggie....I figure it's all no wake zone so just might need to do some adjustment on the low idle side of things.....didn't want go to too far out so turned around.....ran around some...then found a little shady area and cast out the anchor and fished a bit.....didn't catch a damn thing.....started her back up and ran around for about 10 minutes.....she cut off again...but this time it took a few more pulls to get running....no problem...get running and then she cut off again....ok getting miffed....pulled the handle and awesome...the string no go back  .......so there I am in the middle of the channel (where the big boats like to come and go) dead in the water.....have to hand wind the spool....and pull...nothing..do that about 10 times...end up near the bank and can then push my way over to a dock....try the hand spool then pull a few times then she fired up....good thing as I'm only about 300 yards away from the dock needed to get out of there........get running...then of course about 30 yards away she cuts off.....so I start the spool and pull...to no avail.....15 times or so...nada.....luckily another boater who was waiting for his party to arrive putted over, tossed me a line and pulled me into the dock.

Got home and found what appears to be a pin from the bottom of the recoil spring in the bottom of the engine cover....the spring it self seems fine....but also looks like I'm missing something else...like...what holds all this stuff together...I'll take a pic or two today when I get back out there and take another crack at it.

Question is....anyone have a good way of searching for a new pull recoil start? Do they make brackets to just upgrade to electric start (don't want to re-invent the wheel if someones already done it) .... or does it look like I gots me a fancy rowboat till I source the cash and just buy a new 2 stroker lol

always an adventure!!


----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)

Also found this pin and spring..... Was able to get the spring back to normal shape....but their still seems to be something missing?


----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)

There appears to be something that the pin should go in/through....but can't seem to find anything else which tells me previous owner rigged it (can tell by the two different sized bolts and two different metal bolts) holding the top portion of the starter assembly to the engine that perfect work was not always done lol......or it somehow fell out but there are no holes for it to go anywhere.....

So your mission is to find me an explodes view of this starter lol 

Or find me another (new) lol one.....

Or if I'm really good at selling it just talk the wife into a new motor lol (not)


----------



## Jeeper (Aug 17, 2014)

Should be able to find a diagram on marineengine.com just need to know the numbers(size,year, and model) for that particular motor so good luck..


----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)

Cool thanks will check there....looking more and more like I'll have to create my own something or other lol ......


----------



## vapiper (Aug 17, 2014)

That site helped a lot...the pin pressed into the Lower bracket on the under side....got it back together and recoils perfectly


----------



## Jeeper (Aug 17, 2014)

Glad I could help anytime


----------



## vapiper (Aug 18, 2014)

Need to find or make some collars as this one split and my search shows these are not for sale anywhere




The gap between the gears causes more slack and binding than I like in the throttle....the slight binding will only get worse with wear and tear.....

Need to search out someone that makes various marine grade collars/couplings or use aluminum and make my own I assume........going to be a project filled fall lol


----------



## Natedog57 (Aug 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363393#p363393 said:


> vapiper » 15 Aug 2014, 09:33[/url]"]
> Anyways after purchase I dropped the motor (80's era sea king/sears/merc) at a local boat Dr. And he almost wanted to buy it off me:...said its in great condition (for what it is)



Unload her on this guy any buy an Evinrude/Johnson 80-2000's 2 stroke... a lot less problems in the long run... good luck


----------



## vapiper (Aug 24, 2014)

Natedog57 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363393#p363393 said:
> 
> 
> > vapiper » 15 Aug 2014, 09:33[/url]"]
> ...



If I can find one most likely will..... Or just buy new


----------

